
Why Americans Smile So Much - sndean
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/05/why-americans-smile-so-much/524967/?single_page=true
======
tluyben2
Did not realize that was a thing, but the 'smile' that the girl in the top
picture has looks absolutely fake to me. And for that, indeed, American.
Something I do not know what betrays she does not mean it. And that is quite
common when running into Americans, while if someone does that here, people
indeed are suspicious. Not sure if the science behind this article explains
why we think that, but cool to see there are people researching it. A lot of
people I know equate that smile with plastic, fake and mcdonalds here (which
is also amplified by unnaturally whitened teeth). Personally I always thought
it is positivity: if you smile on the outside you feel better on the inside
even if sometimes you do not mean it; that is a good thing and I try it when
feeling down once in a while.

------
salesguy222
This article is acually really interesting and well-written.

I don't find the headshot photo of the American guy as creepy or toothy. And I
don't think it's weird for a cashier to smile and have a conversation with a
customer.

I can also see the origin of this non-verbal communication as being from our
immigration-filled past. Which is great!

But, I'd say, to a decent number of Americans, the walmart chant is extremely
fake and contrived. The only people who defend that as genuine are probably
truly in love with walmart, whether they know its flaws or not.

------
squozzer
Xanax?

